# Residential Visa



## chemicool (Jun 15, 2015)

HI
I got a Job offer from ADNOC , As i am taking treatmetnt for Leprosy , Whether my medical will be cleared ? What is the policy of Abu Dhabi Authorities for giving Residential Visa ? Waiting for reply....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
To get your Abu Dhabi visa - you need to have a medical test - this involves a chest X-ray, blood test and a medical with doctor.
It is doubtful that you would pass this medical if you are currently receiving treatment for leprosy.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Dakota72 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sorry to jump in here but what do they look for?


----------



## chemicool (Jun 15, 2015)

Hii thnx for the reply Steve. 
I m getting treatment for leprosy n it will get cured.. is it not ok for the visa authorities? ? Wat can I do? ? Pls suggest.


----------

